# Competition Skin



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

Alright, I have a few questions but I'll start out with one.

As you all know I'm new to this competition thing, not new to BB just that I never competed before so I don't know all the fine details.  So here is my first question.

Do I have to shave my arms?  Its blonde and you can't see it but I think once I put the tanner you might.  

I know stupid question but I don't know.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 10, 2003)

I have fine hair on my arms too but i still wax them...dont shave them cause they will grow back funny...did it once and it took a while for them to grow back normally. Its not nessesry although you look more vascular even with that small amount of hair that is normally there. Also it feels surprisingly GOOD  Actually feels REALLY REALLY GOOD! Plus your skin tone looks more even when you apply your dye.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

Wax 

I remember the first time I had my eyebrows wax   It doesn't hurt anymore but I've never touched my arm hair before.

Umm, so I don't ever wax I shave so any suggestions?  I feel like such an idiot


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 10, 2003)

I agree with J'Bo...vascularity is improved BUT IMO the most important thing is that the dye will lump with hair on your arms, back, etc.

Definately make sure to get rid of all your bodyhair...IMO regardless of how fine you think it is.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 10, 2003)

Exactly. I shave my arms for competition. Actually all summer long. with a tan, it looks very nice and smooth. Shaving is less expesive than waxing, and if you have fine hair you prolly can get away with shaving them. The regrowth has been the same for me (have not regrown darker/thicker hair) and I have been doing this for years.

Also, prior to putting any tanning cream on a good loofah bath is necessary to remove all dead skin cells. If you ar a tanning bed regular, you will be amazed how much dead skin you have


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 10, 2003)

WOW...sooo true...and if you have dead and flaky skin...the dye is seriously blotchy...not the look you want.  Exfoliation is very important.

Jodi...have you decided what product or products you're going to use?  Can you use Dream Tan in your federation or is it banned?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Wax
> 
> I remember the first time I had my eyebrows wax   It doesn't hurt anymore but I've never touched my arm hair before.
> ...



suck it up babe and do it...you wont regret it...go to someone that knows what they are doing and it doesnt hurt one bit...then again your talking to someone that actually enjoys a little pain now and again 

seriously though, it doesnt hurt nearly as much as your eyebrows.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 10, 2003)

FitFreak...she can use dream tan but not color #1 which is a gold color...#2 is the redder of the two.

However i have used alot of products and my fav mixture is: Pro Tan for days prior to show and Jan Tana Bronzer for the day of...The Jan Tana goes on alot easier than dream tan (i used both before) and gives you a dark and awesome color.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2003)

Les - Didn't you say that NPC doesn't allow Dream Tan?

J'Bo - I think I'll have to shave my arms because I can't afford to have them waxed right now. I don't know what colors I need.  I have a reddish tone to me.  I mean I don't get bronze when tanning I stay more of a redish/brown color.

FF - I have no reason to shave my back


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 11, 2003)

hehe...sorry....just sometimes people have some hair around the lower back...fortunately for you  you have no worries then

J'Bo....I also like Pro Tan before but do you really like Jan Tana after....I used it as you mentionned before ... didn't like it so switched to Dream Tan (which is dark as hell but unfortunately never dries)...maybe I'll try the Pro Tan and Jan Tana again this year.

So you're saying go with the Bronzer insted of Competition Tan by Jan Tana??

Jodi...I'm soo excited for you...you're gonna kick ass


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

well i have an olive skin tone and so i have found that Jan Tana's Show tan works better on me then Pro tan which has a redder tone..then i put on Jan Tana bornzer cause it goes on much easier than dream tan and dries...which is really important for figure competitors cause they have to change so often...then i put a little johnsons baby oil gel on for shine right before i go on stage.

Dream tan stains and is terrible to put on.

No dream tan #2 isnt banned....only #1 is cause it makes you look like a bronzed statue...but some still use it.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 11, 2003)

All Dream tan is benned form the nPC, but I am sure some still use it anway. This past comp I was the darkest girl and I used Protan 4 days prior and Jan tana the night before and morning of. Girls were coming up to me asking what I used, so this combo worked for me.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

yes that is what most do here too. thats what i would suggest Jodi doing cause she is so light and red skin toned.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2003)

Ok so I'm shaving my arms and then I need to use Pro-Tan and Jan Tana.

I probably should shave now in case my skin gets irritated it will have a few weeks to get use to it.

My skin is very sensitive do you think I should make sure I can use these products without getting bumps or rash or anything first or is this stuff pretty plain and doesn't bother sensitive skin.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

Jodi...you will be fine...and if you get a rash it doesnt matter you still gotta use it  cause there isnt much else to use 

Dont shave yet...this is what i do...say the comp is on a Saturday then i shave or wax my entire (yes entire) body the Sunday night and exfoliate and moisturize the hell out of every area of your body...be sure to scrub your feet and knuckles REALLY well...i use a scrub brush but some arent as picky as me...scrub until you cant scrub anymore then drench yourself in lotion...Monday morning have a shower and put loads more lotion on and then Monday night start your first coat of Pro tan...Gently rinse Tue am and pat yourself dry...do the same thing tue night wed night thur night...then friday morning i do a light shaving touch up...dont use too much soap and use a VERY sharp razor...Friday night put coat one of your Jan Tana Bronzer on...then dont rinse in the morning before the comp and put one more coat of the bornzer on...Rule is if you think your too dark put 2 more coats on...someone is always darker than you. 

I will bump the thread i made about how to apply the tan for you and pam.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 11, 2003)

Great post Jbo. Friday morning is my last shower/shave. The only thing you will be craving as much as water comp day is a shower! All the tanner and Pam is icky


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

we cant use pam


----------



## Leslie (Aug 11, 2003)

Oh that sucks Maybe for the better though. Do you know what the halls and stage is like with all that oil?! Those heels are hard enough to walk in


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2003)

Jodi, A friend of mine just did a state comp saturday night. Instead of using any Pro tan or dream tan, he went to a tanning place and got the spray tan applied to him. This stuff lasts 8 days. He had four coats put on and it was the best looking tan I've ever seen. Very smooth. No blotches or streaks. He always had them with pro tan. Only drawback is cost. Most of the time it is about $100 a pop. He got a deal for $40. So he spent $160 on his tan but IMO was well worth it and no mess!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2003)

We do have that Mystic Tan and I actually have 2 free sessions of it because of the tanning package I bought.  

Any thoughts girls, as if this would be better?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2003)

There you go!! You could always apply pro tan on top if you want!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

I went to the Mystic tan booth for my shoot last week...IMHO the stuff is just Pro Tan and if your good at applying it you look the same...Tip cover your face cause that stuff is terrible for the skin. Save your money...$30 for 6 coats worth or $35 for one coat in the booth.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> There you go!! You could always apply pro tan on top if you want!



It is Pro Tan in the booths. I would try it but 2 coats wont be enough and it will cost you the same to buy the stuff Jodi. Leave the 2 freebies for your photoshoot :eyebrows: later on.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 11, 2003)

Agreed with J'Bo.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

Comp. dyes only! 
Don't use over the counter tan for comp. tan.
There are special dye tans for shows.
The ones i recommend are:

Show Tan by: Jan Tana
-This one smells the best and i think has the best color (for olive skin tones)
-Easier to put on than the Pro Tan cause it is creamier
-Depending upon how dark you are, use around 3-6 coats every night before the comp.
-can be mixed with Jan Tana Bronzer

Pro Tan: 
-This one smells pretty bad 
-Is easy to get a nice streak free coat but is very runny
-The color is a little on the yellowy/red tone
-This product can be mixed with Dream Tan and Jan Tana Bronzer

Dream Tan:
-This is a product that wipes of easier which may or may not be good for you
-As a fitness competitor we have to change outfits and it gets all over everything
-This product is used on the day of the show only
-Gives you a nice dark coverage
-Banned in some federations

Jan Tana Bronzer:
-I switched to this product this year
-Easy to apply and dries nicely
-Use night before and day of
-Use bare hands to apply and then use comet to scrub and clean hands after

All these products absorb the stage lights, so they help show your hard earned muscles better. 

Here is how you apply the PT and ST:
-decide upon how many coats you will apply 
-If you start 6 days out then if you decide you are not dark enough you can apply a coat of DT on top of PT
-2 days before you are due to start tanning do all your waxing and shaving (you cannot shave over the PT or ST) All though GP said he does touch up with a electric razor (dry) the day before the show (this is why i prefer waxing over shaving, no touch ups)
*the reason for taking off all you hair 2 days before is that you want all ingrown hairs and/or rashes to clear before you apply your first coat
-Day before take a long hot shower and enjoy soap because you will be with out it until after the show (yes everyone stinks)
-Morning of the first coat: Ever seen that movie where the guy has to scrub all hos skin off every morning so that no one will find his dead skin? Well you need to exfoliate yourself to bits. That means everywhere. Take special time to do your feet, hands, elbows and knees these are the areas that have the most dead skin.
*The reason for this is so that when you apply the dye, it doesnt soak in to the dead skin faster than the new skin and you get a more even coat.
-After exfoliating dry of off and apply lotion to your entire body (ummmmmmm sorry couldn't help my self)
*Do not shower the rest of the day
-Then that night apply your first coat: i find that it is easiest to buy a kitchen sponge (the size of your hand), dampen it and then apply with that. Do one side of your body first so you can tell where you have done. Start at your calves to your thighs, to your but, to your stomach to your chest, to your arms, then your back and then finish off with your elbows, knees, and then feet and hands. The last four parts dont need that much dye because they soak it up fast. You should have a nice even streak free coat. I use rubber gloves to do this and then do my hands last. I take the gloves off and find that if i just wrap the entire songe around ny fingers and put it on that is the best way to get all your fingers. Then i just take some soap and wash the palms of my hands. 
-Dont worry if your hands and feet look uneven, you can fix it in the am
-Stand there for about 15 min to allow dry time and then go to bed, make sure you use old sheets (cause it will stain your bed)
* i kept on getting dye all over my BF but i still wanted to sleep with him so i made a mini sleeping bag out of old sheets and now he stays clean and i can still sleep in the bed.  
-So after you wake up, get more old towels and take a warm shower to rinse off. DO NOT USE SOAP or wash your hair, it will take all your dye off. Just rinse and pat dry. It will look like your entire tan has come off, but believe me it is still there.
*If your feet and hands are a little uneven then take a little soap and wash any over dyed parts (becareful though).
-Then once you have dryed off put lotion on and repeat the next night

Hope this has helped.
BTW If you think that you are too dark then put another coat on cause you aren't. The morning of the show, you dont rinse off, just go like that. Most BB also use pam (yes the cooking spray) on top to give you a nice shine. I also can't stand to smell really bad so i everyday take my fingers dip them in to a tiny bit of soap and rub them on my pits. It is sad but i need soap, it takes alot of the dye off but if your quick and rinse fast you wont ruin the side of your body when you rinse the soap off.

Good Luck.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

holy cow those are some great instructions, and i think i am helping a girlfriend do hers and she is doing mine, so this is ggreat to have


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

your welcome


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Alright, I have a few questions but I'll start out with one.
> 
> As you all know I'm new to this competition thing, not new to BB just that I never competed before so I don't know all the fine details.  So here is my first question.
> ...



You have been to a show before, right?

If not you really need to go to at least one show before you compete.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2003)

Yes Prince I've been to a show before 

Thanks for the tips gals.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2003)

gals??? Damn!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2003)

And you too DG! 

Sorry


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2003)

TY!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 13, 2003)

1. women wax all vital parts
2. men wax back wed before show so any kind of inflamation is gone becuase it can cause water retention.  Shave night before 
and be good to go
2 . defoliates skin with Loofa 2 -3 weeks prior 
3. 2 protan - goto dollar store and get a sponge for a buck and it goes in a matter of 10 minutes


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2003)

Alright I did it, I shaved my freaking arms and I'm not happy about it. 

It feels weird and just not right.


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 16, 2003)

Nice Jodi...I've been shaving my arms...hell most of my body for years...don't you love how smooth your arms fee?  I think it feels amazing


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2003)

No it feels dumb and looks stupid and its not natural!   And I'm not kidding either!

I'm a human which means I'm a mammal.  I'm suppose to have hair.  I don't want to be a reptile.

After my comp I'm letting the hair grow back.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 16, 2003)

i just did mine again tonight cause i am addicted to that smooth as a babies butt feeling  geuss i am a reptile


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 17, 2003)

Giess I'm a reptile too...I absolutely love the smooth feel.  I think it looks much better too

To each there own I guess.....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

oh i just shaved mine, and i love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

somehow I knew you were gonna say that.  Just wait til you get stuble  

You people are freaking weird


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

LOL  It is better shaving then waxing at least, OUCH is all I have to say, may buy a at home wax kit though next paycheck


----------

